# Benötige bitte Hilfe bei Installation von ImageMagick-5.5.4



## Distl (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo, 

Ich wollte mir ImageMagick-5.5.4 auf meinen Linux 7.3 Server installieren und bekamm nach der config die Fehlermeldung, dass der C-Compiler nicht gefunden wurde. 

configure:2362: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH 

Ich dachte der Compiler wäre standartmässig bei Linux dabei. 
Wie installiere ich jetzt nachträglich den C-Compiler und wo bekomme ich diesen her? 

Bitte um Hilfe. 

Danke und Gruss 

PS: Wenn es hilft kann ich die ganze log posten.


----------



## JoelH (30. Januar 2003)

*hmm,*

Linux 7.3 Server ? Gehe ich mal recht in der Ahnung du meinst SuSE 7.3 ? Linux 7.3 gibt es nicht, es geht nur bis 2.5.x 

Wie auch immer geh einfach in Yast2 und installiere die gcc Pakete nach. DIe solltest du unter Programmierung oder sowas finden hab leider schon lange nixmehr mit SuSE zu tun gehabt.


----------

